# When I was a puppy!



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

I thought it would be fun to start a thread on our dogs as puppies! Maybe one of them when you first brought them home and one now. These are my four girls as puppies 
First pictures are of Dajeerrah as a puppy, the second pic with me and my old girl Jaygo who passed away at age 14 (RIP girl) Then we have Dajeerrah with out pet pig Shelby, she LOVES licking Shelby but I promise they are besties LOL then last we have Dajeerrah on our Cape York trip Australia right at the very tip of the Country.


----------



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

Next is Zeeah, she is a Ridgeback X Heeler, very smart and very hawk savvy (she has learnt the poultry's alarm call for HAWK and when she hears it will run outside find the tree the hawk is in, sit at the base and bark to diffuse the hawks attack) Zeeah is a very chilled out laid back girl but ready for action any time of the day. First two are of her a puppy and third is her all grown up


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Adorable! They've both gotten so big~


----------



## Sugarplum (Jan 7, 2015)

A www this is fun! I don't have baby pics of jasper and Loki is still a puppy technically but I still have before and afters lol
This is when I first brought him home at the very end of April sooooo 5? Months ago 
He's on the right in this photo


And this is him the other day (on the left this time) 


Btw I think zeeah is Gorgeous


----------



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

taquitos said:


> Adorable! They've both gotten so big~


Hehe yeah Jeerrah is now going on 7 and Zeeah is going on 4. One thing I hate is how short they live compared to us


----------



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugarplum said:


> A www this is fun! I don't have baby pics of jasper and Loki is still a puppy technically but I still have before and afters lol
> This is when I first brought him home at the very end of April sooooo 5? Months ago
> He's on the right in this photo
> 
> ...


OMG you can see how solid he got in those few months! He's a very strong and handsome dog! And check out the tounge on Jasper! Is he a Chow mix? he looks nothing like a chow but the tounge colour? He looks very Belgian Malinois? Thanks for sharing 
Thanks I think she is too, we call her pretty niff niff LMAO I know I know they'd lock me up if strangers heard how I talk to my dogs hahaha. The niff niff part is when she says hello in the morning she comes real close to you face sniffing you very excitedly but never licks, then she pushes her wet nose into your eye socket


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Squashies





Toastito






One of my favorite pictures.




Sadly, I did not have Pip or Maisy as puppies.


----------



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

My third girl is Kodah, she is a working line German Shepherd, she is constantly on the go and is the one to push the boundaries the most (well she tries to LOL) She is not a smooch dog and happy to come up and say hi then lay down near you... as long as she can see you she's fine. Kodah is 15 months old now.


----------



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

sassafras said:


> Squashies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toast looks so similar to my Kodah as a pup! I love that look, so natural and wild looking  And OMG How gorgeous is Squash's nose pattern as a puppy! Love it! Thanks for sharing 

How do I make my pictures large? mine are all coming up small?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea, I wish Squash had kept his speckly nose. But I guess I still like him.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

BABY SQUASHIE!!




Baby Kairi!


Baby Ember. I can't believe she turned out so different!


----------



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> BABY SQUASHIE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just gorgeous pups and stunning as adults too! I'm a big fan of working dogs, thanks for sharing


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Beebers Cleavers 



















She was probably 4 or 5 months then, that was the day I got her.


----------



## Sugarplum (Jan 7, 2015)

bemba said:


> OMG you can see how solid he got in those few months! He's a very strong and handsome dog! And check out the tounge on Jasper! Is he a Chow mix? he looks nothing like a chow but the tounge colour? He looks very Belgian Malinois? Thanks for sharing
> Thanks I think she is too, we call her pretty niff niff LMAO I know I know they'd lock me up if strangers heard how I talk to my dogs hahaha. The niff niff part is when she says hello in the morning she comes real close to you face sniffing you very excitedly but never licks, then she pushes her wet nose into your eye socket


Yes he's grown a lot in a short time lol. And jasper I'm not too sure, there are other dogs that have black tongues because you're right he's definitely not chow haha he does look malish and I think he looks kelpie-ish too but I have no idea haha


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

6.5 weeks:










5 months:


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Squash's little speckly nose kills me. 

Here's baby Lola


----------



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Beebers Cleavers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've always loved the colour of this breed, she looks very proud! Thanks for sharing.



DogTheGreat said:


> 6.5 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is seriously one of the cutest pups I've ever seen! Gorgeous!


----------



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

LoMD13 said:


> Squash's little speckly nose kills me.
> 
> Here's baby Lola


What a cool looking little dog! She looks very Ewok like! What breed/s is she?


----------



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok last but definitely not least is my youngest pup Laska! She is a Husky x Belgian Groenendael and is 10 months old. Very active but also very chilled and good in the house, she can run for hours this girl! She's basically inherited everything from her Husky mother except she listens and is well behaved  She was never a clumsy unco puppy, she was always very co-ordinated and sure footed from the day I got her, very cat like in her movements.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm dying. So cute.

Ryker 9 weeks


Panzer is still a baby, but here is at 10 weeks


And the other day at 17 weeks


No baby Gypsy, I think she was born an old lady.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

This is Belle at approx 9 weeks of age....would never have guessed she would grow up to look the way she does today, especially her little rat tail.
IMG_9877a by rzyg, on Flickr

Angel at 4 months of age when we adopted her from a shelter....
IMG_7949a by rzyg, on Flickr

gotta go look for a Maya photo....
Ok, here is Maya at about 8 weeks of age...
IMG_6695b by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

baby Ryker omg
he's like a cartoon!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll have to add some new puppy pics to my photobucket:

2007:







[/URL][/IMG]

2015:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

sassafras said:


> baby Ryker omg
> he's like a cartoon!


Yes! He is super freaking cute! And baby Lola looks like an adorable little stuffed animal


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He is a cartoon.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pups as puppies. <3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Jazz and Ripley are still babies (3 months old tomorrow) but here they are as baby babies:










Jazz on the left










Ripley


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh Lola is so fluffy. She doesn't look real she just looks too cuddly. 

I am too in love with Panzer, you are killing me. He is so big already. 

Freyja really is still a puppy, not even 2 yet, but we pretend she is a grown up because she likes to consider herself "mature". 

here is 8week old baby Freyja

Blue is an old lady now (she has always acted like one) but I have pics of her as a tiny baby puppy

Blue and her litter, 2weeks old

Looking slightly more like a dog at about 5weeks

Lad is only 10months old but

9weeks


Recent Freyja


Lad


Blue (not the best pic, my son asked for a custom collar for her for his birthday)

I don't have puppy pictures of Magic or Lenore, they both joined us as adults.


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

Goryeo at 8 weeks:










And Goryeo now, 2 1/2 months short of 3 years old.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pepper at about 9 weeks:





Kane at about 13 weeks:




Pepper & Kane today (Pepper 3 yrs, Kane 1yr):


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Awwwww, Kane as a puppy = totally adorable!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hatter


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Awwwww, Kane as a puppy = totally adorable!


 I know right!? Thanks


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

633438055865870000 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Well sadly with Amelia I do not have pictures as we got her when she was older. Basil and Coraline are still puppies (just turned 6mo's!) but they have changed a lot since we have gotten them.

Basil: 














































Bea
Amelia: Afghan hound
Coraline: Borzoi
Basil: Borzoi


----------



## Sighty (Mar 16, 2014)

Around 7-8 months, oldest there is of her. Look at that pink nose!









10-12 months. I think it's fair to say that she had a pretty bad case of ugly puppy...









16-17 months. She turned out alright, though 









Two first are from the shelter.


----------

